# New Find - 26" Evans Colson Sonic Scout



## MPNGUARI (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello,

I picked up this 26" Evans Colson Sonic Scout yesterday (Craigslist find), I've searched around and found some relative details, but most Sonic Scout posts had different graphics, others were girls bikes. If anyone has any details and information about this specific model that would be great.

The bike is missing the other side of the tank. The one thing I would like to know is if this frame configuration accepts other tanks, and or if any other tanks brands match this Evans tanks (knowing some brands might be the same, just relabeled).

Quick details - Square fenders, badge has single center rivet, badge says Colson small, delta light.

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 28, 2017)

Evans-Colsons are very obscure, and their trim parts are specific. Only another men's Evans-Colson will have the tank. You might find the tank, but will likely have to have it painted to match the bike. It is so weird that just HALF the tank is gone! Cool bike though!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 29, 2017)

Evans200 would have liked this, maybe he could have helped


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 29, 2017)

Not a lot of help now that you have one but this went up for sale on the 8th and is reduced: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1957-evans-sonic-scout.120719/


----------



## MPNGUARI (Dec 6, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Evans-Colsons are very obscure, and their trim parts are specific. Only another men's Evans-Colson will have the tank. You might find the tank, but will likely have to have it painted to match the bike. It is so weird that just HALF the tank is gone! Cool bike though!!




Yeah, it's a bummer half the tank is gone, my plan is to remove it for the time being (it's a gift) and then keep an eye out for the same tank (long shot) or another Evans-Colson tank that I would most likely plasti-dip (or similar product) to not ruin the vintage and graphics of that tank, possible re-sale, etc. Who knows, I leave that decision up to my kid as it will be his project.



Saving Tempest said:


> Not a lot of help now that you have one but this went up for sale on the 8th and is reduced: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1957-evans-sonic-scout.120719/




Nice bike, I saw that bike pop up when I was searching and looking for details, 9/10 whenever I find Sonic Scout content it's for that year and style of graphics. There is (or was) a red version of that tank on Ebay, think it either comes with a rack, or fenders, but I'm just not sure I want to yet... as mentioned, it's going to be my son's bike, I'll let him decide.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

